# Sight tape for Archer's Mark almost finished



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Produce a marks card in either Yards or Meters
Produce a sight tape in either Yards or Meters
Produce the sight tape on either plain paper or adhesive paper (mailing label)

Simple installation script tested so far on Windows 2000, Windows XP, & Windows 7. Need to get my hands on a Windows 8 system before the official release of "ArchersTape".

Very simple to use interface









Very cheap price - FREE (as in beer) - contributions appreciated. :wink:

Marks card can be trimmed and folded in half with Field/Hunter marks on one side and all distances on the other. Easily fits in your quiver or release bag.









Sight tape can be split down the middle for either a left handed or right handed sight.

Same data from Archer's Mark, but marks card (all distances) and sight tape is now in meters.









So what, if anything would you like to be different?

Prag


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

that's great news Prag....have you figured out a CBE with no scale yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Nope. Don't they make one with a scale?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

They do....but I am not buying one since I have two of the others without the scale.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Can't wait to try it out prag. Lookin good and simple


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Prag it looks good...I just need to figure out how to convert it to a CBE.....no need to buy tapes if I can make my own :wink:


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Any updates on the sight tape availability ? Where do I find it. I just bought Archer's Score.....love it.
DFA


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> that's great news Prag....have you figured out a CBE with no scale yet?


is it possible to buy a sight scale and put it on a cbe that does not have one?


----------

